# KBS Release!



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

http://kbsweek.com

Sooooooo PUMPED to go!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

If I knew I would be able to get some I would be excited. Moving to bay city and need to figure out if anywhere in town would get some in.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd just start calling around. A lot of places will put you on a hold list. 

A little birdie told me the Store in Mount Pleasant will have it.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

the wife and I each got tickets for the thursday release. anyone from here going to be there?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Combo of plans changing and me steelheading this morning led to the demise of me not remembering to get tickets.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

88luneke said:


> Combo of plans changing and me steelheading this morning led to the demise of me not remembering to get tickets.


Ah yes, the power of steelhead strikes again! I have some locations of interest. Need to see if they pan out!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

redneckman said:


> Ah yes, the power of steelhead strikes again! I have some locations of interest. Need to see if they pan out!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


my best beer hunting advice is to seek out some of the less frequented stores. the very popular stores will get KBS but will usually have 1 or 2 bottle limits and inflate the prices. the stores off the beaten path often sell 4 packs for a decent price. always ask the person behind the counter because rare stuff like KBS is often behind the counter rather than on the shelf. it should start hitting stores on april 1st.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Combo of plans changing and me steelheading this morning led to the demise of me not remembering to get tickets.


that sucks but i cant think of a better reason to miss out.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea it was worth it to get out and hear some drag peeling again. 

Fish is right about the lesser frequented stores. A store down here will have it, but at $25 I don't know if it's worth having my name on the list or not.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Yea it was worth it to get out and hear some drag peeling again.
> 
> Fish is right about the lesser frequented stores. A store down here will have it, but at $25 I don't know if it's worth having my name on the list or not.


$25 per bottle or $25 per 4 pack? $25 per 4 pack is actually a good price, the brewery sells it for $20 per 4 pack. if someone is selling it for $25 per bottle then Founders should be notified. ive seen stores have their allocations get pulled when their prices were too high.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> $25 per bottle or $25 per 4 pack? $25 per 4 pack is actually a good price, the brewery sells it for $20 per 4 pack. if someone is selling it for $25 per bottle then Founders should be notified. ive seen stores have their allocations get pulled when their prices were too high.


Should be $25 per 4 pack. I would not purchase the beer if it was per bottle! I have more scouting to do today! 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh no, $25 per four back. I'm on the list, just undecided if I wanna get it at that price. I was finding it last year at $20 per four pack. 

With all this said and going back and forth...I'll likely just buy it.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Oh no, $25 per four back. I'm on the list, just undecided if I wanna get it at that price. I was finding it last year at $20 per four pack.
> 
> With all this said and going back and forth...I'll likely just buy it.


yeah id jump on it at $25, most stores around here charge 8-10 per bottle. at $25 per 4 pack im spending $6.25 per bottle and considering ive spent 8 or 9 dollars on a Budweiser at many events, i dont feel too bad. i dont get beer at sporting events or concerts anymore so in my mind im justifying my ridiculous beer buying habit.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha justification understood man. I'd like to age a bottle for a couple years this time around.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Haha justification understood man. I'd like to age a bottle for a couple years this time around.


its worth it if you have some extras. i prefer it fresh but its still very good with age on it. i had a 2008 last fall and a 2009 this winter. both were very creamy, smooth, and lacked the coffee flavor.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I had one from last year not too long ago, seemed like the bourbon was more prominent and the coffee wasn't there as much.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

It's my first time not getting KBS at Founders itself since I started going there for KBS releases in 2010  I was using the phone app while at a fly tying demo trying to get Tuesday and it would not let me check out with my ticket. I only could go one day (Tuesday) on account of being at a work conference in Birmingham, AL that week. My plan is to go Tuesday at one of the intown releases to have it on tap and then again Sunday when they open...I will find bottles here or there when they do the mass release. I did an inventory today and I have (1) 2011, (3) 2012, (6) 2013's left...now I just need a reason to open them. If anyone has any of the older years and would like to do a vertical of several years in a row, PM me.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be hitting the brewery in Tuesday to pick up my 8 bottles. Hopefully I can pick up another few at local stores. I still have 12 from last year aging. Wish I was smart enough to save some from years past


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

So are Bottles available for this at stores yet....or will it be? I really want to buy a couple bottles. My assistant loves stouts and I want to get her a couple bottles. I don't think anywhere here in the SW carries it in bottles, but I'm willing to drive to GR etc.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Honestly to find it, you'll have to call around to liquor stores. Most likely if they have it, they'll have a sign up list as well. 

Expect to pay $20-25 per four pack, if they sell it in a 4 pack. Some stores sell it by the bottle. Some hold a lottery for it.


----------

